# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  AQ Limited Edition 10th Anniversary Polo Shirt

## vinz

To commemorate Aquatic Quotient's 10th Anniversary, we are printing a limited edition polo t-shirt. This will be one time only print for this very special occasion. We look forward to seeing you joining in this joyous occasion.

*Many thanks to Michael Lai for doing the ground work to bring this shirt to fruition.*

*Design and Sizes:*
The design is shown in the photos below. The shirt is 150 GSM Dry-Fit fabric with the text and logo embroidered in white.You have the option of having your AQ Username printed on the right sleeve. ("Team AQ" is printed for AQ staff only.)Sizes (measurements in brackets is the width of the shirt from the left to the right arm pit in inches): XS(18"), S(19"), M(20"), L(21), XL(22"), XXL(23"), XXXL(24")
 
 

*How to Order:*
To order, click the link at the bottom of the page.The deadline to order is 12th 18th June 2012.*To confirm your order, please make full payment by 15th 24th June 2012.*For overseas orders, you will need to foot your own shipping fees. Please send a PM to Vinz or use the Contact Us form to make arrangements.

*Pricing and Payment:*
Price per shirt: $24 (Additional $2 for XXXL)Price for printing AQ Username on right sleeve: Additional $3 per shirtTo pay, please calculate the total price and transfer the amount into POSBank Savings A/C 084-85694-0.After the transfer, please send a PM to Vinz or use the Contact Us form ASAP and provide the following information:
Transaction numberAmount transferredDate and time of the transferIf you are unable to pay via funds transfer, please send a PM to Vinz or use the Contact Us form to arrange alternative methods of payment.

Please click here to order your shirts.

----------


## limz_777

only one colour available ?

----------


## vinz

Yes. Only grey.

----------


## ZackZhou

Sorry vinz about the pm. The order form link does not work on tapatalk thus I sent you a pm. Used my computer and submitted an order form already.

One thing to clarify. Here states an additional $3 per shirt, while the order form states $3 per letter. Which price do I follow?

----------


## vinz

Thanks for spotting that. It's +$3 per shirt for printing the name. I'll amend the form.

----------


## stonespot

oh great! Thanks all for the effort of getting the Shirts. Look nice. I wonder if i can fit into XXXL. ha ha

----------


## diazman

Boss, may I know the possible location to collect the shirts?  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

We're still finalising details for collection, but likely it would be centrally located.

----------


## vinz

Any requests for collection?

----------


## veggie

Hi vinz, how can I check that I had already made a order a not yet? Cause have already order but there is no reply on confirm of order. So please let me know thanks.

----------


## vinz

When you submitted the order, you should have been re-directed to the order thread. If you see your order there, it means we have received the order.

Your order is confirmed when you make full payment as explained in first post of this thread.

I will respond to your printing requests in the remarks later.

----------


## vinz

Hi SantaMonica,

Thank you for your interest all the way from USA.

We do not have a commercial Paypal account, but if you are willing to foot the additional charges by PayPal, if any, you can do a transfer into my personal PayPal account.
You can also snail-mail a check to me if you wish. Please do note that you also need to pay for shipping fees for the shirts on your own.

Send me a PM to discuss.

AQ is operated out of the personal pockets of only a few key persons, so we are unable to foot the extra fees.

----------


## octopus

Hi Vinz

Not sure of my size. Is there any provision for trying out prior to ordering?>

----------


## 14litre

Am I still in time to place my order? Thanks.

----------


## stormhawk

I'd like to ask the same thing too. Sorry for the delay Vincent, been busy with many things these days, the t-shirt thing slipped my mind totally.  :Knockout:

----------


## felix_fx2

> I'd like to ask the same thing too. Sorry for the delay Vincent, been busy with many things these days, the t-shirt thing slipped my mind totally.


It's ok, i not yet transfer money over... D3 + my tanks has been sapping my time..

----------


## Jason Tan

am i still in time to make an order?

----------


## LifeisBoring

same for me, still in time?

----------


## 14litre

> Am I still in time to place my order? Thanks.


Hi Vinz,

I just tried my luck by entering my info in the Order Form and it was registered in another thread.

Should I go ahead and make my payment rightaway?

Thanks.

----------


## vinz

Hi all,

We will extend the dateline to Monday 18th June 2012, 11:59pm.

----------


## vinz

> Hi Vinz
> 
> Not sure of my size. Is there any provision for trying out prior to ordering?>


Nope. I'm wondering if you have noticed the measurements included in brackets with each size in my post above? Just get a ruler and measure one of your best fitting shirt armpit to armpit and use that as gauge.

----------


## 14litre

Thanks for the extension, Vinz. I have just made my payment. Cheers.

----------


## LifeisBoring

done, pm send...

----------


## michael lai

Hi Guys,

Please make payment after registering, we will cross check after the closing. This forum has been of immense help for me over the years and to keep the forum going, we need your participation. It is only by sharing that we can learn and grow together. So if this forum has been beneficial to you like it has been for me, please support and join in the celebrations! There will not be another reprint so it's kind of a limited edition. Happy scaping guys :Smile: 


Regards,
Michael

----------


## limz_777

Is the location for collection out? 

sent from Gt-I9300 using my fingers

----------


## vinz

Hi all,

My apologies for the lack of updates. We're getting the shirts printed and are deciding on collection. Our original intended venue for collection is not available so soon, so we are looking for a new venue, if possible.

----------


## Takeo Kikuchi

Hi! I just joined this forum! Can i still order?

----------


## newlife

Hi Vinz...
Just keep me posted on the day of collection..

Thanks for the hard work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

> Hi! I just joined this forum! Can i still order?


Sorry, no. We've already ordered from the printers.




> Hi Vinz...
> Just keep me posted on the day of collection..
> 
> Thanks for the hard work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll be announcing the collection details this few days. The shirts will be ready at the end of August July and collection before National Day. 

[Posted using Tapatalk 2 on Android]

----------


## Shadow

> . The shirts will be ready at the end of the August and collection before National Day.


You mean end of July?

----------


## vinz

Opps. Yes, end of July. Will edit my post.

----------


## Takeo Kikuchi

> Sorry, no. We've already ordered from the printers.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be announcing the collection details this few days. The shirts will be ready at the end of August July and collection before National Day. 
> 
> [Posted using Tapatalk 2 on Android]



Hi Vinz, would you mind to PM me the printer contacts? I don't mind to pay more for the shirt ....  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

Hi Takeo Kikuchi,

Thank you for the enthusiasm, but it is a Limited Edition shirt. We will not be taking any more orders.

----------


## Zenislev

Man.....i missed it  :Sad:

----------


## vinz

Hi Santa Monica, I replied to you via email with PayPal account to pay to, including shipping information. Did you not receive it? 

[Posted using Tapatalk 2 on Android]

----------

